# PCV Valve and PCV Filter



## Showa (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey all,
I have a 93 d21 with the Z24 engine, carbureted engine.
I am not too technical, are the pcv valve and filter the same thing.
Where are they located if they are different?
How do you check them?
How often should they be replaced?
Thank You


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the info you posted seems to be incorrect..

the 93 d21 has a ka24e engine and is fuel injected by a multi port system

the pcv is located behind and on the block by altenator...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the filter should be in the air cleaner, a little mouse pad


----------



## Showa (Jan 4, 2011)

zanegrey said:


> the info you posted seems to be incorrect..
> 
> the 93 d21 has a ka24e engine and is fuel injected by a multi port system
> 
> the pcv is located behind and on the block by altenator...


Our vehicles here are different.
I am in Jamaica. That was the configuration brought in by the dealership here.
It's used in Latin America as well it seems. The Ka engines seem to have been for Nth. America.

What is the maintenance procedure for the Valve and the filter?
How often? And how are they checked.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

on a Z24 the pcv should be on the right rear of the engine,shouldnt be too hard to find, the filter is a little mouse pad in the air filter housing...


----------



## Bman 91 (Jan 2, 2011)

Rather than open a new topic I will ask here. I've got a 1991 KA24E engine and I looked for quite some time a couple of days ago for the PCV valve and couldn't find it. 

I read that Zanegrey said it was behind the alternator? Is this easy to see and remove from underneath the truck? If I remember right all I could see was coolant lines and tubes. 

I thought I would replace it with my 90K service/tune-up that I am doing to the truck. However the owners manual has no provision for replacement of the valve? I already replaced the PCV valve filter in the air filter housing the the owners manual designates.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's neither easy to see nor easy to replace! I usually don't bother with them. Unless the engine is badly undermaintained and sludged, Nissan PCV's are typically trouble-free.


----------



## Bman 91 (Jan 2, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> It's neither easy to see nor easy to replace! I usually don't bother with them. Unless the engine is badly undermaintained and sludged, Nissan PCV's are typically trouble-free.


I thought maybe that was the case. I couldn't imagine why they would put it in a place to hard to see much less get out if it were supposed to be replaced on consistent basis. By a consistent basis I mean every 30K or something.

Since the truck has been taken care of and the owners manual has no provision for replacement I will let it be.


----------

